# Cleaning Aluminum Dump Bodies



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

So all of your trucks have aluminum dump bodies and they are just not as shiny and nice as new ones I see people driving around with. Without spending the money to have someone come and sand blast (or what ever they use) is there a buffing/polishing compound that we could do on our own?

Thanks
Cam


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

A friends of mines brother does big rig detailing. He recommends sanding and polishing, he sent me this link. 



 a while ago but I I've never had the time to try it. Thanks for reminding me


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

All depends on how bad you let it get, it its chalky or pitted you will have to sand then polish. You will know pretty quick if you just try and polish if it needs to be sanded


----------



## Army Vet (Nov 30, 2011)

EPI out of Milwaukee makes a chemical that will clean aluminum that you apply with a weed sprayer. They also have a inhibiter that will keep it from tarnishing again. Here is the link for the cleaner: http://www.epi.com/c/cleaners/aluminum-
and this is for the inhibiter: http://www.epi.com/c/rust-preventatives/corrosion-inhibitors/aluminum

This is amazing stuff it will clean pontoons on a boat that has been in the water for a year and then protect it from happening again.


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

The chemical is sometimes referred to as an etching, or as an etching wash. It helps to remove the aluminum oxide which is a lot of what the discolouration is, and then allows you to polish the softer aluminum. 

I've been told that once it's polished, waxing it, or clear coating it will help make it last longer. I have no idea what sort of clear coat process one needs to do to have it adhere to aluminum.


----------



## Army Vet (Nov 30, 2011)

The cleaner I mentioned is a acid that etches the metal "removes a small amount of material". Then you can polish the aluminum and the apply the inhibitor to seal the metal from oxidation and other environmental conditions. EPI is a industry leader in the metal finishing industry. I really like their products, because they work well and don't cost a ton. They also seem to last compared to other products on the market. Just one guys opinion.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Find a Big Rig accessories shop, they will have everything you could possibly need to bring your bodies back to a mirror shine, from etching washes to different compounds,polishes to clear coats to seal in the shine ..


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

pressure washer and some Eagle One Mag wheel ETCHING (not cleaner but etching) spray from autozone. i detail our rigs for parades and win, all the time. takes me two bottles for one engine. stays clean all summer (ish)

diamond plate, alcoa rims, saddle tanks.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I use aluninum brighter. Mix it 2 times weaker than directed on the bottle to start. So a 40:1 to 80:1 ratio and mix into a pale. Use a wash brush to scrub the body of the truck. Do a small area and rinse as fast as possible. Repeat 3-5x's for maxium results. Once chemicially cleaned then polish at will using a polishing wheel and compound.


----------



## MARK SUPPLY (Jan 14, 2008)

WHITE DIAMOND Metal Polish is the only thing I use goes on like wax easy on easy off use it and you will never try anything else for any metal. Advance Auto Parts carries it. FYI


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Might want to check out your local truck wash, let them do it. I've seen some alum 
dumps and tankers go through that came out nice.They have itdown to a science.


----------



## GrowingSeasons (Jan 24, 2012)

MARK SUPPLY;1450914 said:


> WHITE DIAMOND Metal Polish is the only thing I use goes on like wax easy on easy off use it and you will never try anything else for any metal. Advance Auto Parts carries it. FYI


Ill Second that Thumbs Up


----------

